# The OFFICIAL Battlefield 4 Thread!



## HighGain510 (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay the other thread was about the initial reveal from months ago, BF4 is finally here!  Who is playing it, and what are you playing it on currently? 

I'm playing on PC, if folks add their Origin ID (or if you prefer, you can PM me) I'd definitely be down for playing with some SS.org folks in multiplayer. I have a brand new headset too, so if you want to form squads it's always more fun to chat with teammates than try to just use "Q" to signal where to attack or type out orders/requests. 

Any super fun moments for folks since you've started the full version? The Beta was fun but it seems like there is a lot of cool content for this one beyond their initial open beta!  Holding off on premium until it goes on sale, personally, but the weapons list seems cool and I've only played a few maples but they're not bad so far!  The Russian prison map seems like it will be interesting... REALLY comes down to teams and how well folks work together. My team DOMINATED the other team, but they all basically camped in the tiny corridors and it appears folks are using one of the early open rocket launchers for the Demolitions character (think it might be the LAW rocket?) and blowing out entire hallways with a single shot.


----------



## Force (Oct 31, 2013)

Got the PS3 version yesterday. So far it seems like it'l be a great game, as were the others.

However, it's bugged to the shithouse. People & objects stuck in/moving through walls, freezes regularly, joins in surfaces have gaps, not so keen on the user interface.
The AI characters seem to have pre-determined spots they stop at, if you hide behind a barrier, they run to where you are & push you out, then you get your head shot off. 

I put in the code for China Rising, it said 'thank you for using PSN' & that was it, no download, if i'm suppose to go elsewhere to get it, it doesn't say, wtf do you do there?

Without these issues it would be awesome.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 1, 2013)

Force said:


> I put in the code for China Rising, it said 'thank you for using PSN' & that was it, no download, if i'm suppose to go elsewhere to get it, it doesn't say, wtf do you do there?



The China Rising DLC isn't out yet.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 1, 2013)

i got it yesterday on xbox. AI is atrocious and i encountered a gamebreaking bug on the third level and now its impossible to finish the game. good thing i didnt spend 60$ to play the single player! multiplayer is good though. it froze a few times but it hasnt in a while. doesnt FEEL too different from 3 and the amount of weapon upgrades is staggering. hopefully they'll release a patch for some of the bugs


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 2, 2013)

The servers keep crashing on PC


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 2, 2013)

On my xbox it freezes every 3 rounds or so. Buyers remorse general?


----------



## SamSam (Nov 2, 2013)

Other than the odd game crash (Maybe one in twenty) the game has been running fine for me. Surprised it runs so will on my aging system (sans the gtx660)


----------



## Force (Nov 4, 2013)

I am done with this lame arse excuse for a game 

It'll be going back tomorrow when I pick up COD:Ghosts


----------



## Repner (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow. I was thinking of picking this up when the PS4 gets released in 3 weeks, but it's as bad as you're making it out to be, I might not bother.


----------



## MFB (Nov 4, 2013)

Repner said:


> Wow. I was thinking of picking this up when the PS4 gets released in 3 weeks, but it's as bad as you're making it out to be, I might not bother.



IT's an EA game, nothing they release work on release day and there'll be half a dozen patches coming out soon enough I'm sure. 3 weeks though, it might end up in the same situation as right now.


----------



## Repner (Nov 4, 2013)

MFB said:


> IT's an EA game, nothing they release work on release day and there'll be half a dozen patches coming out soon enough I'm sure. 3 weeks though, it might end up in the same situation as right now.


EA is another reason not to pick it up, but yeah. If it cleans up, I'll see.


----------



## Pav (Nov 4, 2013)

That's too bad. The PC version is running smoother for me than BF3 ever did. I'm having a great time.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 6, 2013)

I can't really speak to the single-player issues ("game-breaking" bug in the third map? I never had any issues, care to mention specifics kevdes93?) as I haven't had anything lock up on me in singleplayer, but I do agree... the AI both for the baddies and your teammates is pretty awful.  Bad guys get in formation, run towards you, stop behind cover, and just sit there.  Teammates find cover, won't go with you when you move forward and then suddenly they all immediately run for an odd piece of cover ahead or behind you and you get shot to death. That's happened to me several times... I got hit with a sniper round because my guys moved forward too far and when I went to catch up with them I got pinged right in the dome. 



Stealth7 said:


> The servers keep crashing on PC



Yeah the first few days was absolutely infuriating. I had several games where I went like 20-4 and the server would lock up and I'd have to close out and re-open the browser to start a new game (not to mention losing all the bonus guns, medals and XP I earned in those games... ). But that's expected honestly, I've never seen an EA/BF release that went SUPER smoothly right out of the gate. Not sure who does their dev testing but they suck, period.  However they test in-house, even with the added TWO betas they ran, they're doing it wrong. Without fail when they launch new games they are buggy and lockup-ridden for TONS of folks, myself included, and I KNOW it's not my PC since it has way more horsepower than this game should require. 



SamSam said:


> Other than the odd game crash (Maybe one in twenty) the game has been running fine for me. Surprised it runs so will on my aging system (sans the gtx660)



Yeah I believe they ran a patch or two since release and that has fixed the stability of things substantially, I get an occasional lock-up or server crash from time to time, but for the most part things have been pretty good finally!  When the multiplayer runs smoothly, the game is SO fun! Do you play on PC Sam? If so, PM me your info so I can add you and we can play in a squad together! 



MFB said:


> IT's an EA game, nothing they release work on release day and there'll be half a dozen patches coming out soon enough I'm sure. 3 weeks though, it might end up in the same situation as right now.



Yep x 100, unfortunately.  Like I said, there has been at least one major patch (think it was within the first week) that has helped stability quite a bit, but I do still get the occasional "ZOMG THE SERVER SHUT DOWN UNEXPECTEDLY, SORRY GAIZ!" error message after the game locks up for 2 minutes straight. 



Pav said:


> That's too bad. The PC version is running smoother for me than BF3 ever did. I'm having a great time.



Agreed, post-patch things have been pretty good for me so far, knock on wood!   I was tempted to pre-order COD:Ghosts but the last few COD games just feel like more of the same with the added "NOW YOU CAN SATELLITE DEATH RAY THE ENTIRE MATCH!!!!" options to the perk list or something. At least while BF stays consistent, it doesn't feel as gimmicky, and while I can appreciate the fast-paced nature of COD (and I'm not bad at COD either, so it's not like I hate it or anything, I was huge on MW2 and Black Ops actually! ) I like that there is a little more strategy with BF4.


----------



## WrldEtrBenny (Nov 6, 2013)

Im waiting to get it on the PS4. i dont see the point in getting a next gen game on current gen consoles. but thats just me. im excited for it though seems like itll be an amazing game.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 6, 2013)

WrldEtrBenny said:


> Im waiting to get it on the PS4. i dont see the point in getting a next gen game on current gen consoles. but thats just me. im excited for it though seems like itll be an amazing game.



.

I'm glad I got this game on PC but if I didn't I'd be getting it for PS4.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 6, 2013)

It's good to know other people that play BF4 on PC. All my friends are console whores, but my pc triples as a work station, studio and game rig.

My Origin ID is xxxYoloSwag420NoScopeSkillzxxx... nah. It's *ForgingTheSky*. Get at me PC players!

Edit: I've had a black screen crash quite a bit, hope patches fix it. The game runs flawlessly for me, otherwise.


----------



## SamSam (Nov 7, 2013)

I think if you buy the current gen version you can upgrade later for 9.99usd. Pretty sure it's on the game site. Worth checking out if you're not buying a PS4 for a while.


----------



## Qweklain (Nov 7, 2013)

WrldEtrBenny said:


> Im waiting to get it on the PS4. i dont see the point in getting a next gen game on current gen consoles. but thats just me. im excited for it though seems like itll be an amazing game.


It is not a next gen game. If it was it would not work on current gen consoles. It is a current gen game that is just a "port" on the new gen consoles.


----------



## Mexi (Nov 7, 2013)

The PC/XboxONE/PS4 versions of BF4 are most certainly next-gen. The Frostbite 3 engine was designed as a next-gen engine that could be down scaled to current gen for practical (economic) reasons.

Visually, there is no comparison between the PC version of BF4 maxed out and the PS3/Xbox versions. The absence of all the particles/lighting on the current-gen consoles makes BF4 look like a slightly prettier version of BF3. The difference is significant on the PC, similar to AC4 on the PC versus current gen.

Also, I'd say that the first few games of any "new" console generation are hardly representative of that generation's potential. Compare a game like Metal Gear Solid 4 and The Last of Us. Same console generation but a substantial improvement in graphical fidelity as time went on. If people aren't impressed by "next-gen" visuals at release, they certainly will be 2-3 years from now.

on topic though, I've really enjoyed the improvements in BF4 this time round, way better customization and the servers seem to be pretty stable now. I've noticed that they made some changes that were actually present in Medal of Honor Warfighter that made their way into BF4, good for them


----------



## C2Aye (Nov 7, 2013)

Just finished through the campaign on PC. While the story itself as meh as you'd expect, the game itself is quite possibly one of the best looking and sounding game I've played so far. The first time I fired a DMR, I literally felt a thump on my chest from my studio monitors. It's also amazingly well optimised; my mid-range rig with a GTX 760 can run it on ultra at 1080p and still get a decent framerate which seems to be around the 60fps mark although I don't know exactly since I can't measure it since MSI Afterburner can't record the framerate of 64bit applications.

Haven't tried multiplayer yet. Might wait till DICE sorts out the bugs first!



Qweklain said:


> It is not a next gen game. If it was it would not work on current gen consoles. It is a current gen game that is just a "port" on the new gen consoles.



Seriously, try out the PC version. By all accounts the PS4 and Xbox One are only going to be able to manage 900p and 720p respectively at 30fps so if you want to see how amazing BF4 looks, you really need to see it on PC! Granted that it is a launch title so there will be teething problems for the new consoles but DICE really have pulled all the stops for the PC version.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 7, 2013)

C2Aye said:


> Just finished through the campaign on PC. While the story itself as meh as you'd expect, the game itself is quite possibly one of the best looking and sounding game I've played so far. The first time I fired a DMR, I literally felt a thump on my chest from my studio monitors. It's also amazingly well optimised; my mid-range rig with a GTX 760 can run it on ultra at 1080p and still get a decent framerate which seems to be around the 60fps mark although I don't know exactly since I can't measure it since MSI Afterburner can't record the framerate of 64bit applications.
> 
> Haven't tried multiplayer yet. Might wait till DICE sorts out the bugs first!



Open the command console (~ key) and type perfoverlay.drawfps 1 and it shows your fps in the corner of the screen.


----------



## C2Aye (Nov 7, 2013)

Stealth7 said:


> Open the command console (~ key) and type perfoverlay.drawfps 1 and it shows your fps in the corner of the screen.



Right on, thanks for that!


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 28, 2013)

Double XP event starts tomorrow and goes until the 5th of December.

Battlefield 4 Player Appreciation - News - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 28, 2013)

My friend has the game (BF4) for his PS4 and spends a lot of time in multiplayer. I am not a dedicated multiplayer player with a few exceptions like Borderlands 2, Sniper elite V2 and Dead rising 2. Anyways, my friend let me play a couple Conquest multiplayer mission and it was freaking fun. As I stated, I normally don't like on-line multilplayer run and gun type vs. games, especially military style ones, but I had a lot of fun with the Conquest missions.  

Some of the more amusing things I have seen with both, me and my friend playing Conquest missions.

Online players (probably snipers) climbing up these towers that are like 50 yards high and then getting blown off the tower by a tank. If you are too far, you can't see the players climbing but you can still see their name tags. 

Watching soldiers sneak up behind enemy tanks to plant C4 explosives (I assume that's what they're doing). Very, very gutsy. 

Players who can't fly well purposely crashing their helicopters/jets into hard to reach snipers. 

Players who are piloting helicopters and jump out in mid-air and the door gunner players are not aware that they are on a chopper with no pilot. 

A lot of amusing stuff goes on in these multiplayer missions.


----------



## Heineken (Nov 29, 2013)

BF4 is definitely up there for me with gtaV for best games to come out in 2013.

With that being said, there are still tons of bugs in bf4 for them to fix, such as the random freezing issue since i find myself having to use taskmanager to kill the game sometimes...


----------



## solarian (Nov 30, 2013)

Been super excited about BF4 since the beta and finally nabbed it last night. Didn't bother to look at any of the black friday deals going on, and figured BF4 wouldn't have a drop in price. Well, right before going to bed saw that Gamestop had it for $25. Put my $10 trade in credit towards it and <3!!! Still getting through the single player and can't wait to jump on multiplayer later. 

And HOLY SHIT this looks amazing on PC. So glad I upgraded my rig! Wish this was Steam though, as Origin can go .... itself of course. 

Add me PC guys: solarianstudios


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 4, 2013)

Played it on my brother's PS4, and it was pretty ....in' good. Wasn't aware of the bullet drop for the first four minutes, but soon realised and stared headshot-ing every AI enemy I could see


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 5, 2013)

I swore I wouldn't, but I caved and got BF4 on PC, and I have to concede that I really dig it! I like the maps I have played so far, flood zone is tricky to get my head around. I am Lockey14 on battlelog if anyone wants to add me, although i tend to only play aussie servers due to shitty ADSL


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 15, 2014)

Second Assault is out on the 18th! Finally some new maps, was getting a bit sick of playing the same maps all the time.


----------



## Pav (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh mannnnnnnnnnnn, Second Assault in TWO MINUTES!  I'll be in the Metro if anyone needs me.


----------



## Sam MJ (Feb 18, 2014)

How's it running now? I heard bf4 was pretty broken on pc earlier in the release.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Feb 18, 2014)

Just gotta wait till I get home to play these new maps. Metro looks like awesome gameplay, that and Caspian border!

I'm so sick of Zavod 311, Wish I could delete that out of the game!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 18, 2014)

I played capsicum border and firestorm 2014 last night, I love the changes they have made so far, Caspian looks great, firestorm can be a little frustrating if you get "killed in action" heaps due to the fire that is ....ing everywhere haha


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Downloaded it last night but haven't played it yet. I think it's a bit cheap they released a DLC of maps that were in the last game instead of making new ones.. but I'll still play the shit out of these


----------



## Pav (Feb 23, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


> Downloaded it last night but haven't played it yet. I think it's a bit cheap they released a DLC of maps that were in the last game instead of making new ones.. but I'll still play the shit out of these



The remade maps for Second Assault are the bast maps in the game thus far, imo. And fear not, there are still 8 more new maps coming.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 23, 2014)

Pav said:


> The remade maps for Second Assault are the bast maps in the game thus far, imo. And fear not, there are still 8 more new maps coming.



After playing them for a bit I like what they've done with the maps... except Metro, that's still a clusterfvck!


----------



## mongey (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm playing on ps4. seconad assault maps are good. I didnt play that much BF3 so they are kinda new to me 

havent got to play them much though. I usually play late arvo before the woman comes home and not enough poeple have them yet and struggle to find a populated server on the new maps .and when I do it seems team deathmatch is the only one . I dont mind TDM here and there for kills but rather Rush


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 4, 2014)

New BF4 update



> New #BF4 update addressing "netcode" issues rolling out this week.



About.F'ing.Time.


----------



## FIXXXER (Jun 4, 2014)

haven't played in months as it was simply unplayable. 
stoked if the patch will bring any hope back haha


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bit of a bump here but im a former COD player that has just jumped on Battlefield 4 on PS4 and it completely kicks COD arse i wish i converted long ago. Not to blow my on whistle but i was pretty good at COD but friggin sucking at BF my cousin was the opposite good at BF but when he jumped on COD was terrible, i know it take time to break in but even sucking at BF is still more fun than owning at COD


----------



## Pav (Jun 16, 2014)

It's good to hear that the console versions have been patched up to snuff. The "netcode patch" really tightened things up nicely on PC.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 16, 2014)

I was pretty good at BF3, but sucks at BF4. In fact, I think everyone sucks at BF4. It's just way too random with all the bugs and glitches.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jun 17, 2014)

I love the fact that this game isnt so focused on KD unlike COD where thats all that matters to everyone, you can still score decent with help you provide also snipers can actually be snipers in this


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 18, 2014)

cataclysm_child said:


> I was pretty good at BF3, but sucks at BF4. In fact, I think everyone sucks at BF4. It's just way too random with all the bugs and glitches.


 
Not really that true. Look up a guy called Xarcotix, he's crazy good, has 30,000 more sniper kills than the guy who has the 2nd most. Also, the player with the world's highest online score has a video up of him going 134-19 in a large conquest match. His highest streak is 32 kills. And one guy has a 7.4 k/d and an 85%~ win rate.


----------



## danpluso (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey BF4 players! Check out Insurgency on PC. It is a great game and I have been enjoying it a lot more than Battlefield. Goes on sale for $10 on steam quite often.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 15, 2014)

New DLC is out tomorrow.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 15, 2014)

Stealth7 said:


> New DLC is out tomorrow.




Looks like fun! I've been playing a lot of Titanfall (sprung for the DLC as I got more into the game and just wanted some new maps ) but I'm probably going to hop back on my PC a bit this weekend and rock these new maps!


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 16, 2014)

Downloading it now. I'm really looking forward to some of the new weapons, especially the Desert Eagle!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 16, 2014)

Add me on PS4, I play bf4 quite a bit

PSN: Norfolkshire


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 17, 2014)

New maps are pretty fun! Been playing Titanfall so much it took me a round to get back into the swing of BF but after that it was pure pwnage, back at the top of my team's leaderboard 3 games consecutively on my clan's server after that!  Dig the new maps and the new modes, now I need to unlock all the new toys too!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jul 17, 2014)

Loving dragons teeth. Propaganda is my new favorite map i think, there has been a lack of winter maps it seems


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 17, 2014)

Has anyone else here been noticing FPS drops on the new maps? Especially on Pearl Market (which is also the worst map IMO). Heaps of people on the battlelog forum are complaining about it, plus the hit reg seems fvcked again.


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 17, 2014)

Happens only on Pearl Market and the west side of Propaganda for me. Guy who runs the BF4 official Facebook page told me it was a problem with the engine not being able to efficiently process all the dynamic objects in certain areas of the map. In other words, they put too much destructible and dynamic buildings/objects in too small a place, and veiwing it all at once is not only a heavy task for the engine, but also memory and processors. They said they're working on it, though.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 18, 2014)

Good to know they're fixing it, something like this should've been tested before the DLC came out but that's kind of been the running joke with this game


----------



## Xarcotix (Jul 25, 2014)

loqtrall said:


> Not really that true. Look up a guy called Xarcotix, he's crazy good, has 30,000 more sniper kills than the guy who has the 2nd most. Also, the player with the world's highest online score has a video up of him going 134-19 in a large conquest match. His highest streak is 32 kills. And one guy has a 7.4 k/d and an 85%~ win rate.




Thank you sir I appreciate it


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 25, 2014)

Ha! You created an account here? I envy your skills!


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 25, 2014)

Out of curiosity, how do people feel about the servers? I get really annoyed with valves 64 tick servers for CSGO and try and stick to 128 tick servers for DM/warmup. 

Do the 10 tick server have really bad hit reg? Obviously you hit technical limits and can't have 128 tick BF4 servers.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jul 27, 2014)

Whats up with ballistic shields? i like to use them so team mates can be shielded wile firing in tense situations but theres no reward for such tactics but that might be the ex COD coming out in me


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 6, 2014)

xbox 360 player? inbox me ill give my astro code for tags


----------

